# Breeding Community



## cer (Sep 27, 2010)

Is it possible to create a 29 gallon community tank that has no livebears and also has fish that regularly breed. Thank You:fish-in-bowl:


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

cer said:


> Is it possible to create a 29 gallon community tank that has no livebears and also has fish that regularly breed. Thank You:fish-in-bowl:


Sure it's possible. The only issue is that most of the fry will be food unfortunately. If you have a heavily planted tank and work in some mosses here and there, that would give them a better chance. I've noticed my cherries spawned once but unfortunately only one little one survived. I'm sure the others became a nice little snack.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes it possible, survivial rate is much lower however it depends on the parents, I dont lose any fry in my community tank until I do my first cull.


----------



## cer (Sep 27, 2010)

Would a pair of kribensis 8 kuhli loaches plus 6 tiger barbs work?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Tiger barbs will eat anything and prolly arent the best for a "community breeding tank". I also wouldnt keep 5 tiger barbs in a 29 gallon, just my oppinion, i keep 5 in my 90


----------



## cer (Sep 27, 2010)

Would harlequin rasboras work?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I have heard danios will breed


----------



## cer (Sep 27, 2010)

I did not want the rasboras to breed I just wanted to build a tank around the pair of kribensis.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

What kind of kribs?

It sounds like you want dither fish and want to breed the kribs only, correct?

Tiger barbs...they do OK as long as they arent the most dominant species in the tank. Ive bred angels and "black kuhlli loaches" in a 55g tank with a dozen tiger barbs in it with no issues from the barbs. TB's will keep to themselves if they are in a tight school. Their bickering will be kept within that species and wont trickle over, especially towards cichlids.


----------



## cer (Sep 27, 2010)

Would golden wonder killis work instead of kribs?:fish-in-bowl:


----------

